# AGR redemption before deadline



## Curious (Oct 24, 2015)

Can we book travel using points, and the old zone system, if we book by jan 24th or do we need to travel by the 24th. ( I think that's the correct deadline ). Thanks.


----------



## JayPea (Oct 24, 2015)

You just have to book by the 24th using the old zone system.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 24, 2015)

JayPea said:


> You just have to book by the 24th using the old zone system.


But if you make changes after after the 24th, the new system will apply to those changes.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2015)

Side question. I'm looking to go from mem to Pdx. It's giving me an option on the way there to go to chi and connect with the southwest chief, to lax and up the coast. (Fantastic!) But both on the way there and on the way back, any days I've looked at in January, it won't allow a roomette on the coast starlight. Are they removing the sleepers from that route?


----------



## tonys96 (Oct 24, 2015)

Interesting. Looks like Feb. 27th is the first date in 2016 that a room is available on the CS.


----------



## BCL (Oct 24, 2015)

Check out this thread:

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/65761-coast-starlight-glitch/


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2015)

A little more confused. So is it a glitch, or are they really all booked up already?


----------

